# The 2x2 Thread



## kprox1994 (Apr 8, 2010)

There have been a lot of 2x2's released in the past few months. So I thought that I would make a thread about all of the different 2x2's available and where to buy them.

*Rubik's*
Description: One of the worst 2x2's available. Don't even bother with this one.
Where to buy:rubiks.com

*Eastsheen*
Description:A pretty good 2x2. If you break it in with a few thousand solves, it cuts corners reasonably well. As long as the cube doesn't loosen up too much.
Where to buy: Popbuying, Cube4You
More Info

*Maru*
Description:to do
Where to buy:Popbuying, Cubing Weekly
More Info

*LanLan*
Description:Screw Spring structured and very smooth. Although it does not glide as well as an Eastsheen, it locks up a whole lot less and it a lot better. Very sturdy and not wobbly and loose like the ES.
Where to buy:Popbuying,Cube Depot,SpeedCubeShop,Speedcubing Store
More Info

*Diansheng*
Description:The DS 2x2 can cut fairly well, but the core is a tad bit fragile, and it is slightly prone to lock-ups after heavy use.
Where to buy:Popbuying
More Info

*YJ*
Description:to do
Where to buy:Popbuying
More Info

*Shengshou*
Description:to do
Where to buy:Popbuying
[URL="http://speedcubes.net/model.php?model=43"]More Info[/URL]

*Ghost Hand*
Description:to do
Where to buy:Cube Depot

Feel free to write a description and I will put it in here. Any help would be awesome.


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 8, 2010)

I can only rate DS 2x2 because that's the only screw spring I have. But DS 2x2>ES 2x2


----------



## Edward (Apr 8, 2010)

4Chan has a review of the Ghost-Hand 2x2


----------



## kprox1994 (Apr 8, 2010)

Edward said:


> 4Chan has a review of the Ghost-Hand 2x2



I saw it.


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 8, 2010)

There is the ShengShou out now...


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 8, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> There is the ShengShou out now...





kprox1994 said:


> *Shengshou*
> Description:to do
> Where to buy:Popbuying
> [URL="http://speedcubes.net/model.php?model=43"]More Info[/URL]



:confused:


----------



## kprox1994 (Apr 8, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> There is the ShengShou out now...


What about it? I included it.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Apr 8, 2010)

LanLan 2x2:

Screw Spring sturctured and very smooth. Although it's not as fast as an Eastsheen, it locks up a whole lot less and it alot better. Very study and not wobbly and loose like the ES.


----------



## kprox1994 (Apr 8, 2010)

cuberkid10 said:


> LanLan 2x2:
> 
> Screw Spring sturctured and very smooth. Although it's not as fast as an Eastsheen, it locks up a whole lot less and it alot better. Very study and not wobbly and loose like the ES.



Now updated.


----------



## Anthony (Apr 8, 2010)

@cuberkid10: Cubes may be looser, turn easier, etc, but they aren't "fast." I would recommend thinking of an alternative word to describe it. Also, it really just depends on the cube. When it comes to ES, some are crap, and some are pretty great after you break them in.


----------



## kprox1994 (Apr 8, 2010)

Anthony said:


> @cuberkid10: Cubes themselves aren't "fast." I would recommend thinking of an alternative word to describe it.



I changed fast to glide.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Apr 8, 2010)

kprox1994 said:


> cuberkid10 said:
> 
> 
> > LanLan 2x2:
> ...



Although it doesnt glide as well as an Eastsheen...


----------



## cuberkid10 (Apr 8, 2010)

Lol. I didnt see that post above.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Apr 8, 2010)

You spelled "structured" incorrectly.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 8, 2010)

Description of the Rubik's is the only accurate one so far.

My experience has been Arcalan > DS > ES > LL > Maru > Rubik's


----------



## SuperNerd (Apr 8, 2010)

I think ES 2x2 is the best. If you break it in with a few thousand solves, it cuts corners reasonably well. As long as the cube doesn't loosen up too much, it's by far the best 2x2.

Although, I haven't tried the LanLan mod , so I can't say if that's any good.

The DS 2x2 can cut fairly well, but the core is a tad bit fragile, and it is slightly prone to lock-ups after heavy use.


----------



## kprox1994 (Apr 9, 2010)

Now updated


----------



## mr. giggums (Apr 9, 2010)

kprox1994 said:


> There have been a lot of 2x2's released in the past few months. So I thought that I would make a thread about all of the different 2x2's available and where to buy them.
> 
> *Rubik's*
> Description: One of the worst 2x2's available. Don't even bother with this one.
> ...



Rubiks and ES have the same description


----------



## kprox1994 (Apr 9, 2010)

mr. giggums said:


> kprox1994 said:
> 
> 
> > There have been a lot of 2x2's released in the past few months. So I thought that I would make a thread about all of the different 2x2's available and where to buy them.
> ...



Fixed


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 10, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Description of the Rubik's is the only accurate one so far.
> 
> My experience has been Arcalan > DS > ES > LL > Maru > Rubik's


arcalan?


----------



## dannyz0r (Apr 10, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > Description of the Rubik's is the only accurate one so far.
> ...



Spring modded LL


----------



## Edward (Apr 10, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > Description of the Rubik's is the only accurate one so far.
> ...



I think thats a lan lan with Pen springs.

EDIT: Ninja'd >.>


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 10, 2010)

Edward said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > DavidWoner said:
> ...


where did that name come from?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 10, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> where did that name come from?



Justin.


----------



## dbax0999 (Apr 10, 2010)

kprox1994 said:


> cuberkid10 said:
> 
> 
> > LanLan 2x2:
> ...



Could you fix the spelling errors before you post the descriptions? Please and thank you.


----------



## kprox1994 (Apr 10, 2010)

dbax0999 said:


> kprox1994 said:
> 
> 
> > cuberkid10 said:
> ...



Fixed. Sorry, I just copied and pasted it, and I didn't notice the errors.


----------

